# Boots for short legs



## macupjunkie (Aug 6, 2008)

So I was trying to research the right types of boots for short legs that will elongate the look. And I'm not getting much, mainly knee high boots and pointed toe and obviously heels but I can't really find enough info to confirm this. This is the most useful site I've found and I was wondering what tips you lovely ladies (and gents) can give






Found! Sexy boots that will flatter your legs | Shape | Find Articles at BNET


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 6, 2008)

hmm, for short legs I would recommend slouchy boots or maybe those short 'ankle' boots like this:






That's the kind of height I imagined but I've seen (and own) nicer ones... couldn't find any images though!


----------



## macupjunkie (Aug 6, 2008)

Ya, I thought mid calf or ankle boots would be good for short legs because it will let more leg show where knee high boots covers up half of the legs. BUt then I found all these sites saying no ankle boots for short legs, so I'm confused.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *macupjunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ya, I thought mid calf or ankle boots would be good for short legs because it will let more leg show where knee high boots covers up half of the legs. BUt then I found all these sites saying no ankle boots for short legs, so I'm confused. That's because ankle boots cut into the line of the leg, making it look shorter. If you really want ankle boots, it'll help if they're the same color as the tights or pants you're wearing. It won't be so obvious that it's cutting the line of the leg.
Pointed toe boots and fitted boots (and also heels) are great options as they will all help make you look longer and leaner and enhance the shape of your legs.

I'm 5'0" and prefer knee high boots myself.


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks for the link! i'm a shortie and i have a hard time finding boots..


----------

